# Hiper Industries Xenon Bulbs



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Today I headed over to the local performance shop (Race Dezign is awesome if your in Oregon) looking for some new hyperwhites. While I was looking in the case for the right bulbs, I found these Hiper Indusries Xenon Red bulbs that claim to have "extra brightness" and some other great stuff that I couldn't read since most of the package was in Japanese. Since I needed a new set of red 194s for my sidemarkers, I decided to get a set, and HOLY CRAP THESE ARE THE BEST RED BULBS EVER CREATED! I swear, no pink color _at all_! They shine a deep dark red, just like the color with the stock red lens. Absolutely amazing. I've gone through _a lot_ of bulbs, and these are by far the reddest of the red. If you've got clear tails or sidemarkers and want to keep the cops off your tail, I strongly recommend these bulbs. They're kinda spendy (I paid $10 for two), but the color is incredible. Very cool.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

"THESE ARE THE BEST RED BULBS EVER" "want to keep the cops off your tail" 

How will red bulbs keep the cops off my tail? Arent those kinds of colors reserved for Police anyways? Isnt it obvious that they are redder than usual if you noticed the difference? I would think they would be more on your tail than before. Good job though finding those, they sound awesome anyhow.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I use a clear center taillight and clear sidemarkers. The red bulbs go in those so they shine just like stock. Ever seen a car with clear tails brake? It's light pink-ish. My center taillight when I brake is bright red, the color it's supposed to be. My rear sidemarkers shine a bright red at night too. Great for keeping the cops from hassling you about clear lights.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont think he means side markers like on the side of the fender. I think he means turn signals on the rear of his car.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The B13 has a light on each side of each bumper, front and rear, since there's no reflector in the turnsignal to begin with. You can see what I mean on my site. This is what I'm referring to when I say sidemarkers, since they mark the sides of the car like the fender-mounted versions.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*clears*

hey samo,
do u know any other company or industry's hav started making those clear bumper/side markers.. or tail-lights.. i was a lil'late getin to nis-knacks ... if so hit me up thankz!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL, me too. Unfortunately, nobody makes them anymore so you have two options for clear sidemarkers. You might be able to find them for sale, but the fetch a HIGH price. Your other option is to make them yourself, which is what I did. Follow the directions in the December 2000 issue of SOLM / NPM on Sentra.net. It's incredibly easy and looks great.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

*(?) clears*

yeah, im not as constructive as i think i would b i can tell' its alredy too hard to do it precise.. well. i had show off bulbs, and one burnt out so i replaced them with the hyper whites. and my corners. they have those hyper white, Xenon bulbs. but they look brown, si there a way i can get it to not be brown. or do i hav to leev it like that till it signal so it looks white when i signal..?. .. and oh yeah. do u know any. at all. companies that make those clear side markers. thankz!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I don't know about the Xenon hyperwhites, since I use Polarg hyperwhites (and I love 'em), but mine are kinda brownish when only the parking lights are on, but they're white as heck when the turnsignal is on.

And unfortunately there are absolutely no companies that I've ever heard of that make ths clear sidemarkers now that Nis-knacks' supply is gone  .


----------

